
Stop Styling React Components with JavaScript - andreapaiola
https://medium.com/front-end-developers/stop-styling-react-components-with-javascript-8b4a7ec96eea#.c2us4m1j8
======
robgibbons
The author didn't even mention speed. Dynamically injected styles will always
be slower than static stylesheets. Unless you have a very compelling edge
case, use JavaScript for what it was intended: functionality.

------
sehr
Styling in js != styling inline

